# Pro's and con's..life in Abu Dhabi



## Leahors

Hi all,

I am new to this today.. My partner..soon to be husband is potentially being transfered to Abu Dhabi later this year for work reasons. I am off course willing to move with our seven month old son..can anyone give the pro's and con's to moving to this country?? Am I doing the right thing?

Excuse my ignorance


----------



## titirangi

Depends 

The Dhabi can be an awesome place to live, a bit more laid back then Dubai and more in touch with the whole culture and heritage thing.

Very expensive to have a decent quality of life though so you need to be on a good package to make it worthwhile.

IMHO minimum 45k/mo for young western family unless you like living in a shoebox and watching tv all day.

We much preferred living there but on ~40k/mo could not afford it so eventually moved to Dubai.

Note: Get married before you come over.


----------



## Leahors

titirangi said:


> Depends
> 
> The Dhabi can be an awesome place to live, a bit more laid back then Dubai and more in touch with the whole culture and heritage thing.
> 
> Very expensive to have a decent quality of life though so you need to be on a good package to make it worthwhile.
> 
> IMHO minimum 45k/mo for young western family unless you like living in a shoebox and watching tv all day.
> 
> We much preferred living there but on ~40k/mo could not afford it so eventually moved to Dubai.
> 
> Note: Get married before you come over.


Thanks for the info..much appreciated. It's all in early stages at the moment so we'll see how it goes and what package is in on offer.. the wedding is booked for 5th November..


----------



## web.Wiz

Best of luck for the wedding


----------



## tionne-lee

*Good Luck On Your Wedding*

I do hope you have a great wedding. I am also considering relocating but to dubai. Interestingly, I am married with three sons; a set of twins(2+) and another son less than a year old.




Leahors said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this today.. My partner..soon to be husband is potentially being transfered to Abu Dhabi later this year for work reasons. I am off course willing to move with our seven month old son..can anyone give the pro's and con's to moving to this country?? Am I doing the right thing?
> 
> Excuse my ignorance


----------



## mayotom

Leahors said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this today.. My partner..soon to be husband is potentially being transfered to Abu Dhabi later this year for work reasons. I am off course willing to move with our seven month old son..can anyone give the pro's and con's to moving to this country?? Am I doing the right thing?
> 
> Excuse my ignorance


I have lived in both Dubai and Abu Dhabi, albeit almost a year, and many things have been changing since then. 

a lot does really depend on your circumstances!!

ie. do you plan to work yourself?
what your current quality of life is?
are you a city/country type of person?
what do you enjoy about life at the moment, and can you get that in AD?

it is a bit of a culture shock(not just local culture, but the way that expats change when they are in any country in this region)

but the main point that has been brought up is the cost, Rental of a home is just horiffic, some other costs are much less than home, others much higher. you really need to go visit the place (as a family) before making any decisions.

for many the way of life is great, I did enjoy it, but finances made me move in the end


----------

